# Suprise Digital Mondays release: Seventh Retribution



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/seventh-retribution-ebook.html

I just noticed they have snuck out Seventh Retribution as a digital mondays early release. It is a full lenght book unlike the e-shorts normally published every monday.

Edit: Enjoying it so far, finding it a good read with a mystery pulling the reader onwards.

Edit 2: Theres some new and -QUITE- interesting lore suprises I certainly didn't see comming!

Edit 3: Finished it! A quite interesting plot that is quite reminding me of a few choice sci-fi movies. Which I shall not name here, due to the relation to the plot to keep the suprise. Suffice to say the title of the book have an impotant meaning.


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll have to get this after work today.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Bean Counter should have been shit canned from BL a long time ago. Did a decent job with _Galaxy in Flames_, but that was his peak. Up there with CS Goto and Mitchell Scanlon as one of the worst writers they've ever had. The combination of him and the most grim, dour SM chapter of a grim dour universe just doesn't bode well for an entertaining read. The quote that was on the site yesterday from a speech by Lysander confirmed it for me.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Bean Counter should have been shit canned from BL a long time ago. Did a decent job with _Galaxy in Flames_, but that was his peak. Up there with CS Goto and Mitchell Scanlon as one of the worst writers they've ever had. The combination of him and the most grim, dour SM chapter of a grim dour universe just doesn't bode well for an entertaining read. The quote that was on the site yesterday from a speech by Lysander confirmed it for me.


I think the book is better than you give it credit for, honestly. But if you are undecided, wait for other oppinions. But mine is quite favorable. I find it have a lot of evocative imagery, being quite far from the super common bleak and grey battlefield so prevalent in wh40k novels.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have had this thing for a while waiting for it to be read, but I haven`t dared touch after the god awful Lysander story in Architect of Fate..

But as Khorne's Fist said, it baffles me how the guy has not been booted from the game yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> But as Khorne's Fist said, it baffles me how the guy has not been booted from the game yet.


_Van Horstmann_. _Daemon World_. _The Grey Knights Trilogy_. _Soul Drinkers_. Those are the reasons why. Galaxy in Flames wasn't the best book and Battle for the Abyss is the weakest HH novel I agree, but he is a good author. If you don't care for him then so be it, but others like me do.



Khorne's Fist said:


> The quote that was on the site yesterday from a speech by Lysander confirmed it for me.


Ben Counter writes good dialogue, and one of the best speeches ever in 40k is his.

_"We do not know what our chances of survival are, so we fight as if they were zero. We do not know what we are facing, so we fight as if it was the dark gods themselves. No one will remember us now and we may never be buried beneath Titan, so we will build our own memorial here. The Chapter might lose us and the Imperium might never know we existed, but the Enemy - the Enemy will know. The Enemy will remember. We will hurt it so badly that it will never forget us until the stars burn out and the Emperor vanquishes it at the end of time. When Chaos is dying, its last thought will be of us. That is our memorial -carved into the heart of Chaos. We cannot lose, Grey Knights. We have already won."​_
Truly epic. A moment when it's impossible to not be impressed by the Grey Knights. And by humanity for having these champions among it.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> _Van Horstmann_. _Daemon World_. _The Grey Knights Trilogy_. _Soul Drinkers_. Those are the reasons why. Galaxy in Flames wasn't the best book and Battle for the Abyss is the weakest HH novel I agree, but he is a good author. If you don't care for him then so be it, but others like me do.
> 
> 
> Ben Counter writes good dialogue, and one of the best speeches ever in 40k is his.
> ...


Yep, people is dissing on Ben Counter far too readilly because of one sour grape. Which I personally didn't find as bad as people likes to shout about. Memorable characters such Mhotep or Skrall really carrying that book.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I am starting Van Hortsmann tonight after i finish Death of Antagonis. I have been impressed with Anandales shorts, and so far, Antagonis is up there with Helsreach as a page turner. I want to get van Hortsmann read before the second of CL Werners trilogy is released. 

As to Ben Counter, he might occasionally wsrite decent stories, but they are not 40k and he has written some terrible stories in the past: grey knights trilogy being one. When i was like 14 they were pretty cool, but looking back, eh. That speech is utterly mediocre at best.

I know you dont read outside of BL lotn, but even among the shite that is turned out by mcneil, kyme and swallow, i struggle to find place for counter. I find goto easier these days. Backflipping terminators and all.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I know you dont read outside of BL lotn, but even among the shite that is turned out by mcneil, kyme and swallow, i struggle to find place for counter. I find goto easier these days. Backflipping terminators and all.


Actually Vaz, I read outside of BL quite frequently. I have three filled bookcases in my house and only one of them is Black Library.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lets get back on topic. Id love to hear from others whom have read Seventh Retribution. Bring it!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Lets get back on topic. Id love to hear from others whom have read Sevent Retribution. Bring it!


I'm planning to read it but I have heard very bad things from someone who actually has.



Liliedhe said:


> Almost done with Seventh Retribution. Poor, poor damned Imperial Fists. They will never, ever get a good book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno what to think of that. I'll definitely read the book myself, but that comparison that Lil makes does not inspire confidence.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Sons of Dorn wasnt that bad imo. Sure not toptier material, but not an outageously bad read.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Sons of Dorn wasnt that bad imo. Sure not toptier material, but not an outageously bad read.


Can't agree with you there. Tried that book, really really didn't like it.


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Actually Vaz, I read outside of BL quite frequently. I have three filled bookcases in my house and only one of them is Black Library.
> 
> 
> LotN


Im sorry mate, had you mistaken for somebody else, spent too much time away. Shadowhawk, possibly?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like the fists have been fisted by BL again. Shame. One of my favourite chapters, they just keep getting given to upcoming but never getting there or falling star authors...

When will this epic chapter get the treatment they deserve? They still have one of my favourite 40k quotes of all time.

"Walls fail, Fist's do not" - Epic!!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Did a decent job with _Galaxy in Flames_


Even that was mediocre. By far the weak link in the opening trilogy, despite _False Gods_. 

There is no point even mentioning his other novel in the Heresy series... I guess theres a reason he hasn't made a single contribution to the series since...

The Grey Knights series (or what I managed to read of it) was shocking as well.

As a publisher, Black Library only currently maintains a couple of authors who could hold their weight outside the confines of the 40k fandom. No prizes for guessing who they are. 90% of BL's output is absolute shite in literary terms, yet they still maintain a loyal and hungry fanbase. Says a lot about us (and I only loosely include myself in that) I suppose.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll def. get Seventh Retribution. I couldn't care less what other people think of it. I've had highly praised books recommended to me that were a struggle going through. What's really making me angry is the fact that some people just don't get that people have different tastes. Just because you think an author is crap doesn't mean others think he is. I for one enjoyed Galaxy in Flames, Grey Knights Omnibus and the Soul Drinkers novels. Van Horstmann is also a very good book. 

Some of you remind me of old people who watch whole shows just so they have something to complain about. If I don't like something on TV I change the channel. If I don't like the works of an author I don't buy them. That doesn't mean I have to badmouth said author every chance I get.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Thyr said:


> I'll def. get Seventh Retribution. I couldn't care less what other people think of it. I've had highly praised books recommended to me that were a struggle going through. What's really making me angry is the fact that some people just don't get that people have different tastes. Just because you think an author is crap doesn't mean others think he is. I for one enjoyed Galaxy in Flames, Grey Knights Omnibus and the Soul Drinkers novels. Van Horstmann is also a very good book.
> 
> Some of you remind me of old people who watch whole shows just so they have something to complain about. If I don't like something on TV I change the channel. If I don't like the works of an author I don't buy them. That doesn't mean I have to badmouth said author every chance I get.



Well said, Thyr. For me Ben Counter have written a series of quite enjoyable books and I dont really get the hate on him. But Ill quite love to hear what you think of this one. Especially with the new lore in it.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> Well said, Thyr. For me Ben Counter have written a series of quite enjoyable books and I dont really get the hate on him. But Ill quite love to hear what you think of this one. Especially with the new lore in it.


I'll let you know what I think of it but it's going to take a little while because I'm waiting for the dead tree version. Heh.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Some of us are bigger fans than the rest and expect ADB/Abnett quality at all times which shouldn't be that difficult if the passion and dedication to the IP is there.

To me, Ben Counter's writing isn't the main problem with his books, rather its the fluff inconsistencies that go against standard canon and above all logic.

The Grey Knight series for instance has Sisters of Battle, _unaugmented _humans, killing and wrestling Grey Knights to the ground.

That is unforgivable and has forever tarnished my view of Ben Counter and that is only one of the many fluff-crimes he's committed.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The Grey Knight series for instance has Sisters of Battle, _unaugmented _humans, killing and wrestling Grey Knights to the ground.


When did the latter happen?


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Worldkiller said:


> When did the latter happen?


I think they meant to put some more weight on the fact that the Sisters of Battle are unaugmented humans.

The Grey Knights versus Sisters of Battle part happens near the end of the book. Granted, those sisters did have the advantage of numbers. 

Also bear in mind that said book was published back in 2004, which might explain a number of the lore inconsistencies.

EDIT: Also, going to wait for the dead tree version of this.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Cruxyh said:


> I think they meant to put some more weight on the fact that the Sisters of Battle are unaugmented humans.
> 
> The Grey Knights versus Sisters of Battle part happens near the end of the book. Granted, those sisters did have the advantage of numbers.
> 
> ...


I remember that but I always thought that the powered armor, SOB numbers, and an unwillingness to kill them were all factors in the scenario.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

---

She (unaugmented human) sliced down and _cut deep_ into Clostus's chest, _punching her free hand hard_ into his face and barging him back into the swirling ash. 229 

A Sister charged from behind the cover of razorwire a*nd ducked Alaric's first blow*, _grabbing one shoulder pad_ and *smashing him in the face* with the butt of her bolter 229

He pinned the Sister's blade under his halberd arm *but she got a knee down on his storm bolter hand* (how thats even physically possible or how her tiny knee fit ontop of his storm-bolter eludes me). Her free hand pistoned up and slammed down an elbow into Alaric's jaw - the blow made him reel but_ he held on, trying to break the Sister's hold_, throw her off him 230

There was a commotion behind Alaric and he saw a figure vaulting over the razorwire into the middle of the Grey Knights - Vien tried to fend her offbut the Sister was quicker, blocking Vien's halberd *with a forearm *_ and swinging him behind her_ to close with Alaric 231

Alaric saw Lykkos was bleeding from several rents in his armor 232

Tancred stomped through the trench towards Alaric. Smoke was pouring off him- the servos of his Terminator armor were working hard 233

---

Normal women in non-Astartes grade power-armor somehow manage to be faster than the elite of the Astartes and are capable of reaching their faces and shoulders and are capable of causing true bodily harm to a Grey Knights face even though he is most likely helmed. 

I didn't even mention the parts where regular, non-Astartes grade bolters (I'm certain they don't use the same variants as the Astartes) shred through the most superior of Astartes armor like cardboard and damage *Terminator *armor.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> ---
> 
> She (unaugmented human) sliced down and _cut deep_ into Clostus's chest, _punching her free hand hard_ into his face and barging him back into the swirling ash. 229
> 
> ...


Spot on... That annoyed me to no end while I was reading it.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't see why people have trouble with a 6 foot (average) person wouldn't be able to do half of that to a 7 foot (average) person. Strength aside, sisters are/were pretty on-par with Marines speed and skill wise and Marines _are not_ 12m giants, they're muscle bound basketball player size.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Kettu said:


> Strength aside, sisters are/were pretty on-par with Marines speed and skill wise and Marines _are not_ 12m giants, they're muscle bound basketball player size.


False.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Kettu said:


> I don't see why people have trouble with a 6 foot (average) person wouldn't be able to do half of that to a 7 foot (average) person. Strength aside, sisters are/were pretty on-par with Marines speed and skill wise and Marines _are not_ 12m giants, they're muscle bound basketball player size.


Whaaaaaaasaasa? Size irrelevant. A Space Marine is faster, stronger and deadlier even standing there naked with his bare hands than a SOB. They are the universe elite. Now add to that their power armour, again making them even faster and stronger, plus add to that Terminator armour making them walking tanks, then add to that they are freaking GREY KNIGHTS!

For shits and giggles. Get one Grey Knight Terminator vs one SOB mini. One on one dual using official rules and codexes. See if the SOB can last a single roll.


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone got a full spoiler review for me?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kettu said:


> I don't see why people have trouble with a 6 foot (average) person wouldn't be able to do half of that to a 7 foot (average) person. Strength aside, sisters are/were pretty on-par with Marines speed and skill wise and Marines _are not_ 12m giants, they're muscle bound basketball player size.


You really would struggle to be anymore wrong than this,


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Grey Knight should be killing anything except primarchs and CSM captains with a click of a fingers. The Sororitas even in case of a favorable scenario will always loose to SM, not to mention GK. The best notion about that - is, i know how strange it would sound, Sarah Cackwell short about Huron attack on Sororitas order - thats exactly what would happen in any such case.


----------

